# 2 HO buildings Laundromat & Piggly Wiggly



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Just finished up 2 buildings with Detailed Interiors A corner Laundromat from a City Classics west end market kit & a Piggly Wiggly from a DPM JC Nickels kit Thanks for looking :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Very good stuff there, great detail.
Almost a shame to put the roofs on them.

Magic


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

KAL5, Very nice indeed. Worthy of a clear roof. Tucgary


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Tucgary said:


> KAL5, Very nice indeed. Worthy of a clear roof. Tucgary


Thanks I never thought of a clear roof I'm going to play around with that


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Awesome buildings. :appl: Love the details. Did the interiors come with the kits?


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you, & No the interiors I custom made


----------



## Catweasel (Nov 17, 2015)

Very unusual staff at the Piggy. Did any one notice the lack of grease stains? Seriously though, brilliant modeling.


----------



## Franco (Feb 6, 2011)

Very Nice! How did you make the washing machines? Cash registers?

Joe


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

KAL5, Excellent modeling. Super appearance. :appl: :appl: :appl:

I have been hanging out at the Structures forum to enhance my own modeling skills. Great feedback from the individuals who post here. Personally, I would be really appreciative if, when you start your next project, you post pictures of your work in progress. We could ask questions and learn techniques. You have done a great job with these three structures. 

Which also means you good help us lesser mortals, with our primitive skills, to improve.


----------

